# Ruffian blood



## Bully TV (Aug 19, 2009)

*Does anyone have any info on Ruffian Blood? I'm doing a doc and would love any reliable references that you may have thanks.*


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

This might help.

Ruffian History


----------



## Bully TV (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, np.


----------



## chbk (May 20, 2007)

Bully TV said:


> *Does anyone have any info on Ruffian Blood? I'm doing a doc and would love any reliable references that you may have thanks.*


york dogs are based off of ruffian dogs. Ginny may can give you alot of info on these dogs.


----------

